# Best online shops?



## emh (Nov 26, 2008)

Where online is the best pipe/tobacco shop?
Which one do you prefer?
Who has the best selection ,prices?
Computer illiterates want to know!:dr


----------



## Bluegrass (Oct 13, 2008)

I've used this one a few times and they're good and fast.
http://pipesandcigars.com/

I also like Boswell's and GatlinBurlier.
If you look up top there, you'll see a list of a lot of websites, just visit a few of them and you'll find something there.....pipes and cigars has some good prices on their pipes too!! :tu


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Bluegrass said:


> I've used this one a few times and they're good and fast.
> http://pipesandcigars.com/


This is also the only one I have used so far to order pipe baccy. One week delivery all the way to Afghanistan and the prices seem competitive.

Aaron


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not sure which is the best, but I would stay away from Thompson....all they try to di is sign you to to their club when you order. Once they ship, they will call to confirm your shipment and continue to offer there club again.

just my opinion.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.smokingpipes.com/

After I shop around I usually end up here.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

jr cigars is a good place but there shipping SUCKS THE BIG ONE !!!!


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

I have bought many pipes and a lot of tobacco from smokingpipes.com, great prices, selection, and the shipping is fast. This is my favorite online pipe store.

cupojoes.com is good too, bought some dunhill accessories and pipes from them, good prices, no complaints.

Ivan Ries (ivanries.com) is my favorite B&M. I dont order online from them too often, I just drive up to their store.

I've been looking at thepiperack.com, just recently discovered them. I may have to place an order, pretty nice sale price on ashton pipes!

Hope this helps. p


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Almost forgot. Boswell pipes and tobacco. Never bought any of his pipes but I have smoked lots of his tobacco. Christmas cookie and peaches and cream are my favorites.

Lastly, I forgot to mention, pipesandcigars.com. This is where I buy Butternut Burley, my favorite tobacco (well, one of my favorites).


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

If you haven't seen it, here's a nice thread with many online vendors Pipe Websites

For pipe tobacco tins, I usually go to smokingpipes.com and for bulk it's pipesandcigars. I've also ordered from 4noggins, McCrannies, Boswell (primaily mostly their own aromatics) and Cup 'o Joes. I'd recommend all.

For pipes, Frenchy's is very popular as is Smokingpipes. Also check out Briar Blues and Pulvers' Briars (for estates). Iwan Reiss is another one I often check out. For Meerschaum pipes, I've order from Altinok and usually look at Baki pipes. There are many pipe artisans that sell their own pipes. I often look at Mark Tinsky, JM Boswell, and Rad Davis to see what they have updated on their sites.

There are really so many vendors and carvers out there that it's hard to name them all. These are just a few of the ones I usually look at first.


----------



## emh (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!
Im definitely going to give them ALL a try!
I already have a couple of bulk blends....But Ive lately felt the urge to try some of the more " upper class" blends. Not to mention the fact that the artwork on some of the tins is really cool!
Wait, is it considered proper form to admit liking the artwork?


----------



## Smarvy (Nov 4, 2008)

You might also try Mars Cigars; They have decent prices, and they ship flat-rate Priority Mail, which I love because it's cheap, and fast (especially to HI). Also, it's the only place I can easily get McChrystals snuff.

Aloha,


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I second a vote for 4noggins. They help me out every month with the pipe lottery. Very easy to deal with


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Smarvy said:


> You might also try Mars Cigars; They have decent prices, and they ship flat-rate Priority Mail, which I love because it's cheap, and fast (especially to HI). Also, it's the only place I can easily get McChrystals snuff.
> 
> Aloha,


+1 here for Mars, great prices large selection and grade A customer service. Their pretty much the only ones I deal with as far as tobacco, Mike's a good guy and will take care of ya.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

otto said:


> http://www.smokingpipes.com/
> 
> After I shop around I usually end up here.


+1

I've also used Pipes and Cigars but have not had as much luck as others with my orders.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Mars is good
pipes and cigars is good

don't have experience with anywhere else yet


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

When I can I buy from Uhles because they are some of the nicest, most helpful people in the business. They have been doing it since 1938 and make some of the best old time Burley based blends available.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

SailorJack said:


> When I can I buy from Uhles because they are some of the nicest, most helpful people in the business. They have been doing it since 1938 and make some of the best old time Burley based blends available.


I like their Golden Shag.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

otto said:


> http://www.smokingpipes.com/
> 
> After I shop around I usually end up here.


+2 seems like I allways end up here
Brian..p


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Best online shops in Europe?*

What are the best online *european* pipe tobacco stores?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Best online shops in Europe?*



Requiem said:


> What are the best online *european* pipe tobacco stores?
> Thank you for your help.


Something like this? http://www.scandpipes.com/masterframes.html

As far as the others, smokingpipes.com and Iwan Ries are great, as is Frenchy's!


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

The cheapest I have ever seen is smokingpipes.com. Also if your order is over 95$ the shipping is free.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

mars cigars and pipes has great prices, and sometimes has things other places don't


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I mean, I'm looking for european online shops.
Tobacco ordered from de US to Europe will probably be held by customs, and taxes will be demanded.

So, I´m looking for a online shop based in Europe.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Requiem said:


> I mean, I'm looking for european online shops.
> Tobacco ordered from de US to Europe will probably be held by customs, and taxes will be demanded.
> 
> So, I´m looking for a online shop based in Europe.


I believe scandpipes is based in Europe; haven't really looked into it to be honest though. I also know a site I looked at months back was outside of the US, i'll try to find it.


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

mclayton said:


> I believe scandpipes is based in Europe; haven't really looked into it to be honest though. I also know a site I looked at months back was outside of the US, i'll try to find it.


They're in Sweden. But I'm not sure they have much tobacco.


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Best online shops in Europe?*



Requiem said:


> What are the best online *european* pipe tobacco stores?
> Thank you for your help.


I can recomend Dan Pipe. Half the price if you compare to Swedish prices and fast shiping.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I finally found a european online store.

Offers a nice selection of tobaccos and pipes.

http://www.smoke.co.uk/index.html


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

If you are seeking Penzance, Lil' Brown Smoke Shack has an unbeatable price ..... and they have always been so nice!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

My favorite European pipe shop is Bollito Pipes in Italy. Davide Bollito is completely trustworthy and a real gentleman. He gets back to you right away with price quotes in US dollars. You can avoid the uncertainty of daily currency fluctuations by paying with Pay Pal instead of using your credit card. Last time I bought a pipe, Davide threw in a bunch of delicious Italian chocolates and two packages of pipe cleaners and I got the pipe almost the next day!


----------



## kopsis (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Best online shops in Europe?*



michwen said:


> I can recomend Dan Pipe. Half the price if you compare to Swedish prices and fast shiping.


They really should have pages in english, too... :hmm:

Finland is a real desert when it comes to variety of better pipetobacco! And it's very expensive in here - 14€ (~18$) for 50g, ie. Peterson or SG.

But does anyone know, why I can't find MacBaren Honey & Chocolate or Penzance from any european shop?!? I should be getting some H&C from cupojoes.com, maybe even penzance. But the shipping costs so much - 34$ for 3-4 tins...I can go to Estonia by ship (20€) and tobacco is a lot cheaper there - ~10€/100g, but they don't have so much different tobaccos there.


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

Requiem said:


> I finally found a european online store.
> 
> Offers a nice selection of tobaccos and pipes.
> 
> Home


WOW, I did not know that Porsche made pipes or that Bugatti makes lighters, and oh man I want them both.


----------



## Cliffhanger (Mar 17, 2009)

With regards to customs taxing on tobacco in the UK, obviously most reputable online shops will declare goods on the package, what do UKers find the taxes are when buying it in?


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

SailorJack said:


> When I can I buy from Uhles because they are some of the nicest, most helpful people in the business. They have been doing it since 1938 and make some of the best old time Burley based blends available.


The B&M near me carries the full line of UHLEs blends. My favorites are Perfection Plug Burley and Bishops Move. Very good tabacco packaged in zip lock bags for half the price of tin blends.

Pipes and Cigars is the only online dealer I have dealt with. They have a great selection, nice prices, and super prompt shipping. I have been looking at goodies in the Frenchy's, Boswell, and Smoking Pipes sites. Good to see them mentioned here.


----------

